# Does Hitch Weight Vary?



## jfmasson (Oct 22, 2018)

Good day to all,

Quick question.

I have a 2011 Outback 250RS, 10th anniversary edition and am doing some GVCWR and payload calculation for matching up my truck, etc.

So the 2011 Outback brochure specifies that the hitch weight is 640 lbs, the UVW of my trailer is 5900 lbs and the GVWR is 7490 lbs.

I contacted Keystone because I wanted to know if the stated hitch weight (640 lbs) was when the trailer was unloaded (no propane, fresh water, etc.) or was it when the trailer was full (up to 7490 lbs).

Keystone answered back saying the hitch weight does not vary whether it be loaded or unloaded.....

I find that kinda hard to believe. Keystone makes good trailers but I doubt they are perfectly balanced to the point where everything is brought back to the middle of the axles.

Is it me that's questionning myself too much?

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, it varies.

Take your unloaded tongue weight (640) and divide it by the unloaded trailer weight. You will get a percentage.

Multiply that percentage by the fully loaded trailer weight (7490) and you'll be in the ballpark of the fully loaded tongue weight.

Someone at Keystone shouldn't be answering technical questions.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

x 2.


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

I read somewhere that the dry weight rating, as well as the published trailer tongue weight was actually determined before propane tanks or batteries were even installed.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

diannabill said:


> I read somewhere that the dry weight rating, as well as the published trailer tongue weight was actually determined before propane tanks or batteries were even installed.


That is true for most brands. Airstream does publish their weights with propane and batteries but that's the only brand I'm aware of.


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

Sean Woodruff said:


> diannabill said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere that the dry weight rating, as well as the published trailer tongue weight was actually determined before propane tanks or batteries were even installed.
> ...


Seems like that would immediately add about 150 lbs or so to the tongue weight, since that gear is usually right there at the tongue. Each 20lb propane tank weighs about 38 lbs filled and batteries ain't light.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes.

A full 30lb propane tank weighs 55lbs. That's 110lbs right there sitting 12" from the hitch ball.


----------



## jfmasson (Oct 22, 2018)

My Outback 250RS has two 30 lbs tanks and two deep cycle batteries right there. 80 lbs of batteries and 110 lbs of propane.

That 640 lbs hitch weight just went to 830 lbs in a blink.


----------

